# fishing jigs and sinkers



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

If I was to start making jigs and sinkers to sell do you think there would be much intrest ?

Thanks
rags


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Not unless you practically give them away, since it's so easy to order them most anywhere.

Maybe if you live right on the water somewhere


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I make my own and it can get expensive to buy material. If you don't have lead, it is expensive and most don't want to pay for it. I buy at flea markets on the lead and sometimes leads made up. May have to start doing like grandpa, use a sparkplug or a large nut or bolt. He didn't care as long as he could hit the water and catch a catfish once in a while. Good ole days.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing. After pricing the melting pot, the mold, and then add shipping charges, I figured I could just buy a life time supply of already made sinkers for about the same amount of money. Unless I sold some of what I made. But with prices so cheap at places like walmart, and the availability at all the tackle & bait shops, I figured I might not be able to sell very many. 

A couple of years ago I bought a gallon coffee can full of large sinkers for $5 at a yardsale. I bought it with the thoughts of melting them down and making smaller sinkers that I use. After pricing the melter and mold, I decided to just invest in a large fishing pole and use the big sinkers with it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> After pricing the melter and mold, I decided to just invest in a large fishing pole and use the big sinkers with it.


All you really need is a mold and a ladle.
You can melt lead in most any heavy pot on a propane stove, or even over charcoal or wood


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If you live somewhere that they use big special weights, like for sturgeon or surf-casting or maybe some other special uses, there might be a market for those big weights, if you have a source of cheap lead. I don't think you could compete with automatic jig casting machines for small jigheads, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

I stocked up on lead shot for reloading shotgun shells, then they outlawed lead shot for waterfowl. I am stuck with #2. The rest I can still use for pheasants and grouse.

I have a good supply of lead sinkers but the do-gooders are making noises about banning them. I am not stocking up on them anymore. 

In TEOTWAWKI situation I can use lead because there won't be a gooberment. Lead shot and sinkers may be good barter items too.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Keep an eye out at yard sales. Bought a melter (tips so it is a combo melter and ladle), two'jig molds, and one remove able splitshot mold for $5.00. For lead, check out the GSA military surplus auction at Tinker AFB in OKC. Dad picked up SEVERAL cases of 100% lead unused "load lock" seals. These are a really soft lead disk that is used to indicate tampering. The best example I can think of is the thin wire used to seal a diesel fuel pump. The wire is run through the bolts and then crimped on one of these load seals. They came in 80lb cases and he got "choice" for $2.00/case. I think he picked up 20 cases. For jigs you have to blend in wheel weights but for remove able split shots they are a dream.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gee, that reminds me, I've got a small ladle and sinker mold - somewhere........
Picked them up back in the 60's when I was USN stationed in VA. Made a batch of sinkers back then and still haven't used (or lost) them up yet....... I remember though most the lead I got were wheel weights, only cause I worked part-time at a gas station and they tossed the used ones out.
But to answer the question - no I don't think you'd make any money at it.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've made cheap weights for bottom fishing in the rivers around here by simply using a wire loop or a swivel to attach the line, and pressing it into some wet sand to make a crude mold.
It works really well for pyramid or cone shaped weghts

They aren't pretty, but they work, and it doesn't hurt your feelings when you have to break one off


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you are willing to do batches of colors and tie on tails people will order them but the profit margin isn't very good. I make my own flies. I sell some occassionally and while I do turn a profit the hourly isn't very good but it does help keep myself in materials for my own flies.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I tie alot of crappie and sandbass jigs 1/32nd and 1/16th mostly. I figure I have about 40 cents each in them after tying. Die hard fishermen will pay enough to make it worth it to sell a few but I can't compete with 10 for 2.00 at Wal Mart. I can tie about 15 an hour so if I wanted to work for $3.00 an hour I could stay busy. Mostly I'd rather throw them in the lake. I am retired you know.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Badger, you can't hardly find the small ones like you mentioned in Walmart. I'd be willing to buy several from you if you don't mind making some extras. Wont be long and might see you at the dam. Hope to meet you this year and if my hunch is right, I think I've probably already talked to you a time or two.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Come see me any time you're in the area. I've still got your fur stretchers sitting out by the shed.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds good, I should be heading out that way in a couple of months. For some reason I just don't head out that way unless the fish are biting! I get almost half way there when I'm driving the school bus. My route goes all the way out to the Mayes county line and then I head south all the way into Cherokee county and then back to Delaware county. 

Maybe my back needs popped on. When I'm hurtin alot, I hit the ciropractice there in downtown Locust.


----------

